# Hello



## bw92116 (Feb 3, 2013)

My cat is 13 and has a urinary incontinence problem, which has led to infections, blockage and now urine scald. I'm here seeking recommendations for treatments above and beyond what my cat's doctor has offered.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome! I'm sorry to hear about your kitty. I don't know any kitties who've had incontinence issues, but I do know that there are at least a couple of posters here whose kitties have had infections and blockages. I hope they'll be around to give you some suggestions.

In the meantime, out of curiosity, what did your vet recommend?


----------



## bw92116 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi. Well we have tried many things including the prescription Vetericyn spray, Animax ointment and Silver Sulfadiazine cream. And over-the-counter treatments including A&D Ointment and "Anti-Monkey-Butt" powder as well as cornstarch-based baby powder. 

I also try to get him to soak his back end in a mixture of epsom salts and water, with a bit of chlorhexiderm solution in it. I can't get him to sit down in the solution like they do at the vet. I end up just splashing it up on him and that' snot nearly as effective as him actually sitting and soaking in it. 

I was wondering if anyone has had any success in treating urine scald with any other over-the-counter topical treatments such as Baby Rub from Vicks, Tiger Balm, Ping On Ointment, Preparation H or Aloe Vera gel, or anything else that anyone has found to help heal skin. 

The underlying problem is his urinary incontinence, it drips out of him at the rate of about 1 drop every 30 seconds. In the past he has gotten bladder infections and UTI s but the problem now is external, with sores on his back end and tail. I am trying to see what I can do to help the sore areas heal. There is also the possibility of surgery to remove the damaged skin but I am hoping to do it more gently and naturally through washing and treatments.

Thank you for any suggestions on what might work to heal his skin.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Has surgery been discussed to correct the incontinence? Poor lil guy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bw92116 (Feb 3, 2013)

I did consult with an internal medicine vet who believes the incontinence is neurological. I have noticed when the cat sits on my lap, there is a twitch every 30 seconds or so, followed by a drop of urine coming out. 

That vet offered the option of surgery in attempt to correct it, but said that it may or may not work and would be expensive. He also speculated that it could be a birth defect that did not produce any symptoms until later in the cat's life. The cat is now 13 and the incontinence did not appear until he was about 10. He does have a deformed tail, that points straight down, similar to the way a cow's tail does, and the cat's original owner told me the tail was that way since birth.

I have taken him to specialists and have attempted to clean him on a daily basis for the past 3 years. In June 2011 he got a blockage of his urine and almost died, but 3 days in the emergency hospital cleared it up and he survived. Since then he has had a couple of bladder infections, but antibiotics seemed to have cleared them up. He is currently on antibiotics now, but the big problem seems external. 

There are masses of dead, dry skin that don't seem to want to slough off and I'm trying to figure out what I can do externally to help the skin heal. His behavior is normal, not acting sick, eating and very active. He seems to have become afraid of me though and runs from me a lot. I think if we could get his skin issue (urine scald and dead, dry skiing) resolved then he could continue on with a somewhat normal life.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Bag Balm is one suggestion. And there's a product called Musher's Secret that is used to protect dogs paws from winter salt and helps heal cracked paws. It's a breathable wax that stops the salt from penetrating the paw. Putting it on daily builds up the protection. You might want to talk to your vet about it.


----------



## bw92116 (Feb 3, 2013)

OK great, thanks


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't know if that would help but there is diaper cream "triple paste" and it's wonderful. When my daughter was little she had horrible diaper rash here and there and this cream always cleared it up almost overnight. It's the best stuff fir "bottom" problems i have ever used. It's more expensive than other diaper creams, but it's worth it. the smallest tube is less than 10 bucks though. I saw it in target, walgreens, grocery store, look in baby section with diaper creams. It's thick like a paste, so you could try just cover his poor bottom with a layer of it and as long as he does not lick it off it will stay there.So you could try that. I am typing from my phone now but when I get to my computer I will post a link so you know what cream I am talking about.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bw92116 (Feb 3, 2013)

OK great, thanks!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It just occurred to me that maybe you could try plain old Vaseline? One of my kitties is frequently constipated, and the vet recommended just dabbing a little around her anus. It's also non-toxic in case your kitty ingests it. 

As for him being afraid of you, it's probably because he dislikes the treatments and thinks that's why you're coming towards him. When my cats are on some kind of medication, they run every time they see me after the first day. LOL. But I agree, it would be really distressing on a regular basis. It's one of the reasons I hesitate to do anything that they really find unpleasant and that would have to be done on a daily basis, like pilling without hiding the pill in a treat.


----------



## bw92116 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you. I am using the Bag Balm which is basically Vaseline with Lanolin plus an antiseptic. Am taking him to the vet in the morning for another soaking and debriding. Thanks everyone for their suggestions!


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

this is the triple paste I was talking about:

Triple Paste - Medicated Ointment for Diaper Rash


----------



## bw92116 (Feb 3, 2013)

OK thank you for the reference. The vets have always said no to anything that contains zinc oxide, because if they lick it an excess of zinc can be toxic to them. And today they said "no" to the Bag Balm because they thought it contained menthol, while it doesn't. They suggested plain Vaseline as well.


----------

